# LAN XP-98 --> Internetfreigabe - Bestimmte Seiten nicht aufrufbar



## Harvest (30. August 2003)

Hi,


ich habe ein Problem, habe hier ein LAN, aus 2 Rechnern bestehend, einer mit XP, einer mit Win98SE.
Der XP Rechner ist direkt mit dem Internet verbunden. Es besteht eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen beiden Rechnern. Ich habe mit Hilfe der Internetfreigabe alles soweit konfiguriert, dass der 98er Rechner ins Netz kommt. Alles gut, dachte ich.

Leider habe ich jetzt ein Problem: Ganz bestimmte Seiten werden (nur vom 98er) "nicht gefunden", dazu zählt z.B. ebay.de. 
die seiten spiegel, google, altavista.. können problemlos angezeigt werden.

ich versteh das irgendwie net, habe bei nem kollegen GENAU diese einstellungen benutzt und bei ihm funzte es wunderbar 

helpme 
Harvest


----------



## Rettungsdackel (6. September 2003)

hast du bei einer oder beiden verbindungen (1x internet und 1x lan)  auf dem xp rechner die verbindungsfirewall aktiviert?


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2003)

Ok, du bist neu, aber nächstes mal:
Frag ERST Google, betätige DANN die Sche auf dem Board und stell dann deine Frage

Dann hättest du festgestellt das du nicht der einzige bist dem das so geht und es wahrscheinlich an der größe deiner MTU liegt.

Was du da gegen machen kannst steht auf diesem Forum in mindestendt 5 Theads!

Greetz und wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------

